# Please date this Western Flyer?



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2012)

Could someone please help me out with the year of this prewar Western Flyer project I'm putting together as a rider?  (Serial No. G38059 and a sideways 12) Thanks.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 28, 2012)

The serial number equates to fall, 1940 and the bike and the sheetmetal is a good match to that time frame.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 28, 2012)

can't help on the serial but that is a sweet looking bike


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks very much to you both!


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> The serial number equates to fall, 1940 and the bike and the sheetmetal is a good match to that time frame.




I kept my mouth shut on this one. Soooo....what does the sideways 12 signify?


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I kept my mouth shut on this one. Soooo....what does the sideways 12 signify?




  Simply put… I don’t know.  Many of the pre-war CWC frames have a two digit number stamped in addition to the serial number. These numbers typically appear to be hand stamped somewhat randomly and generally run perpendicular to the serial number (and at times are even stamped on top of it).  


  There are also many prewar frames that do not have secondary stampings on the crank hanger.

  Speculatively there are several possibilities for what these numbers mean or reference but in my study of them nothing has yet become a favored likelihood.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, that's one less thing I need to worry about when discarding clues and making up my own dates for these CW bikes!


----------

